# verschiedene displaymanger am anmeldescrenn ? [solved]

## Mgiese

hi,

ich moechte gerne beim anmelden zwischen verschiedenen displaymanagern waehlen koennen, kann mir da jemand einen tipp geben? immer die einzelnen manger seperat zu starten ist ziemlich unbequem  :Very Happy:  ausserdem hatte ich irgendwo gelesen, dann man den x server auch anders als mit exit runterfahren kann, bin mir aber nichmehr ganz sicher wie das ging, das herunterfahren ging automatisch wenn man den runlevel wechselt, aber wie war der befehl dazu? vieln dank

----------

## Deever

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> ich moechte gerne beim anmelden zwischen verschiedenen displaymanagern waehlen koennen

 Und warum?

 *Quote:*   

> kann mir da jemand einen tipp geben?

 Ja.

Das Manual von X und von deinen Displaymanagern.

 *Quote:*   

> ausserdem hatte ich irgendwo gelesen, dann man den x server auch anders als mit exit runterfahren kann

 Bitte? "Exit"? -vv bitte.

 *Quote:*   

> bin mir aber nichmehr ganz sicher wie das ging, das herunterfahren ging automatisch wenn man den runlevel wechselt

 Das ist genau der Sinn von Runleveln, ja.

 *Quote:*   

> aber wie war der befehl dazu?

 Ist das eine Fangfrage?

 *Quote:*   

> vieln dank

 Büddeschön!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## pablo_supertux

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml und lies dir die X-Server, KDE,Gnome,Fluxbox Artikel durch

----------

## platinumviper

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> beim anmelden zwischen verschiedenen displaymanagern waehlen koennen,

 

Das geht nicht, den Standard-Displaymanager kannst Du in /etc/rc.conf festlegen. Also in einer Konsole:

```
/etc/init.d/xdm stop; vi +/DISPLAYMANAGER /etc/rc.conf; /etc/init.d/xdm start
```

Was hat das für einen Sinn? Unterschiedliche Desktop-Environments oder Windowmanager oder beides kann ich verstehen, aber DM... :Question: 

platinumviper

----------

## slick

Vielleicht hilft auch der Link weiter [Howto] Window Manager in GDM eintragen

----------

## oscarwild

@Mgiese: ich vermute mal, hier gibts ein Misverständnis; Du meinst wahrscheinlich mit "Display Manager" eigentlich das Desktop Environment - also die Wahl zwischen Gnome, KDE, Fluxbox etc., und Du startest das jeweilige Desktop Environment z. Zt. von Hand (sprich startkde etc.)?

Genau dafür gibts Display Managers wie kdm, xdm, gdm, mit denen dann das Desktop Environment ausgewählt und gestartet werden kann.

----------

## Mgiese

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> @Mgiese: ich vermute mal, hier gibts ein Misverständnis; Du meinst wahrscheinlich mit "Display Manager" eigentlich das Desktop Environment - also die Wahl zwischen Gnome, KDE, Fluxbox etc., und Du startest das jeweilige Desktop Environment z. Zt. von Hand (sprich startkde etc.)?
> 
> Genau dafür gibts Display Managers wie kdm, xdm, gdm, mit denen dann das Desktop Environment ausgewählt und gestartet werden kann.

 

@deever LOL

@pablo_supertux ich schau mir deinen link gleich mal an danke...

ich möchte halt am login screen zwischen den verschiedenen environments wählen können (kde,gnome)

hatte mal ein redhat installiert, wo das möglich war. kann ich bei kdm, xdm, gdm, also bei all deinen verschlägen zwischen den mangern wählen ? ich glaube xdm oder kdm verwende ich auf meinem 1. , da geht das auswählen der env nicht ..  

thx an alle

----------

## Squiddle

 *Quote:*   

> ich möchte halt am login screen zwischen den verschiedenen environments wählen können (kde,gnome)

 

jupp dann willst du xdm, kdm, gdm oder gar entrance verwenden.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hatte mal ein redhat installiert, wo das möglich war. kann ich bei kdm, xdm, gdm, also bei all deinen verschlägen zwischen den mangern wählen ? ich glaube xdm oder kdm verwende ich auf meinem 1. , da geht das auswählen der env nicht ..  
> 
> thx an alle

 

Dann war es wohl nicht richtig installiert/konfiguriert. emerge am besten gdm und folge dem vorgeschlagenen Link. 

du must den zu verwenden Displaymanager in /etc/rc.conf eitnragen.

----------

## Mgiese

emerge grade gdm, mal sehen ob alles klappt. vielen dank

----------

## 76062563

Nachdem du laut Signatur (in erster Linie) KDE benutzt wäre KDM schlauer.

----------

## Mgiese

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Nachdem du laut Signatur (in erster Linie) KDE benutzt wäre KDM schlauer.

 

hab nun den gdm drauf, der macht alles super, ich probiere auch viel mit dem standard x rum, ich weiss leider nur nicht wie der genau heisst, kann ihn immer nur ueber "default" auswaehlen, thx

----------

## Mgiese

ich moechte gerne wissen, wie die standard environment von x heisst ? also die bei einem stage3 dabei ist... danke schoen

----------

## _hephaistos_

default is twm imho.

http://xwinman.org/vtwm.php

und xdm als loginmanager.

----------

## Mgiese

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> default is twm imho.
> 
> http://xwinman.org/vtwm.php
> 
> und xdm als loginmanager.

 

ich danke dir vielmals  :Very Happy:  habe die frage schon 3x oder oefter gestellt, aber nun bin ich schlauer, irgendwie mag ich den twm, ist einfach aber MULTI funktionell

----------

